
Google Removes Patrick Moore as Founder of Greenpeace - bhartzer
https://mobile.twitter.com/aaranged/status/1108443770071113728
======
mindcrash
Not entirely correct. Moore got disavowed by Greenpeace for "political
disagreements", which triggered Wikipedia authors to rewrite the English Wiki
page thus made his entry in the Knowledge Graph disappear because it is fed by
the English Wikipedia.

------
Dahoon
Clickbait.

Google removed nothing.

